# I went to the Salisbury bird show..i came back with this pair.



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*I went to the Salisbury bantam show..i came back with this pair.*

it was 10$ each so not bad... there was alot of Bantam for sale ...and some pigeons.










the blackest one is a hen and the other one is a cock...suppose to be

i'm ganna keep these two separates from my other swift, i don't want to mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sorry but that is a really bad picture.. can you get a better one so we can see them?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> Im sorry but that is a really bad picture.. can you get a better one so we can see them?


i will when i have time lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You were there?? Did I see you? Haha. I saw those swifts; sure were pretty. But not as perfect as the ones I'd seen before at the extravaganza.
I ended up selling some stuff and then spending all my money on a pair of white call ducks  Donald and Daisy, haha


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You were there?? Did I see you? Haha. I saw those swifts; sure were pretty. But not as perfect as the ones I'd seen before at the extravaganza.
> I ended up selling some stuff and then spending all my money on a pair of white call ducks  Donald and Daisy, haha


OMGoodness Becky!..I want some of those sooo bad... I would of not been able to help myself.. cute names too.. I just need to wait till our shorthair pointer goes to heaven before I can get some..he gets obsessive with ducks in particular..and I would want to let them out to roam in the day.and play in a baby pool.. we have the bantams and love them but we really want ducks they don't scratch up my flower beds...lol..and the quacking is so cute... love the call ducks!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You were there?? Did I see you? Haha. I saw those swifts; sure were pretty. But not as perfect as the ones I'd seen before at the extravaganza.
> I ended up selling some stuff and then spending all my money on a pair of white call ducks  Donald and Daisy, haha


maybe i saw you lol! i just didn't know


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok better picture


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Becky was the Pretty "chick" you looked at several times.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Becky was the Pretty "chick" you looked at several times.


lol the only chick i saw was chick-en!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my goodness.. they are so pretty and cute.. love your new birds..congrats..


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

What a deal $10 each...very nice bro!!! did you see other color pattern ? im looking for some blacks with bright gold on the neck part did they have any?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sandiego said:


> What a deal $10 each...very nice bro!!! did you see other color pattern ? im looking for some blacks with bright gold on the neck part did they have any?


they only have a few of those ....some claim them before i can buy


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was there and it was COLD. I saw them also, good looking swifts. You should have spotted Becky as soon as you walked onto the grounds or you have been around Birds and Chickens tooooo long. Even a old bald headed retired guy like me didn't have any problem seeing her. Becky don't forget about your FREE White Ringnecks you took home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I had on my lovely boots that are an inch too long for me, so I looked like I had Ronald McDonald feet  But it was better than getting my other shoes messy, and they kept my feet warm.

And yes, my two free doves  I think they're gonna be alright. They're on sulmet right now, eating chicken crumbles. Next I'll probably worm them just in case. That food should get them fat quick


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are soooo cute.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Didn't see your "updated" picture, BB...but that first picture looked OK to me. They are beautiful birds!!

Wish you and your new ones all the best!

You, too, Becky! Too bad the PT members couldn't have met...

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------

